# Hymn of Revelation



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

This is my final product, orchestrating a hymn I wrote (see other thread) and adding other themes as well into a larger piece.

I thought this deserves a thread on its own, in order to have the final link placed in the thread start.

I hope you like it.


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Above link is broken, use this:


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

You have a very impressive digital orchestra which you control masterly with an elegant and varied instrumentation making the piece interesting all the way. It feels cinematic to me, you paint several pictures brilliantly.
Beautiful music.


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

KjellPrytz said:


> You have a very impressive digital orchestra which you control masterly with an elegant and varied instrumentation making the piece interesting all the way. It feels cinematic to me, you paint several pictures brilliantly.
> Beautiful music.


Thanks.

The picture in this particular video is not mine. 
It is Johan Vermehren: "A Jutland shepherd on the heath" (1855)

- but I do make digital pictures too.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Stunning, the opening matches the artwork perfectly, it almost feels like Copland ("Fanfare") at the start, very Americana to my ears. I don't really like Copland, but I love this. I like how it gets dark in the middle, and then comes back shining at the end. Beautiful, excellent work!


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Stunning, the opening matches the artwork perfectly, it almost feels like Copland ("Fanfare") at the start, very Americana to my ears. I don't really like Copland, but I love this. I like how it gets dark in the middle, and then comes back shining at the end. Beautiful, excellent work!


I'm glad you like it. I hope it please many others as well. I need someone to share my works.


----------

